# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fungas & Copper



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,

A rainbow fish in my tank has a white fungas spot. It's a 180 gal planted aquarium tank. I don't think I can catch him. Sera Mycopur contain cupric sulphate - that's copper right? So I am afraid that it shall have very bad impact on the plants. How do I take care of this problem? Is there a non coper based medicine for this? Is it contagious?

Thanks,

Aviel.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,

A rainbow fish in my tank has a white fungas spot. It's a 180 gal planted aquarium tank. I don't think I can catch him. Sera Mycopur contain cupric sulphate - that's copper right? So I am afraid that it shall have very bad impact on the plants. How do I take care of this problem? Is there a non coper based medicine for this? Is it contagious?

Thanks,

Aviel.


----------



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

I would recomend MarOxy a product of Mardel Labs. It is copper free and also semi-safe for invertibrates. I would check out this Material saftey Data sheet ( http://ptcl.chem.ox.ac.uk/MSDS/CO/copper_II_sulfate.html) for cupric sulfate, just for general knowledge. It's a quick read.

Contagious isnt the best term here, but it will spread if left unchecked. Fungus acts more like a plant. Here is some more reference http://www.fungibank.csiro.au/topic_2_3.htm.

noco37


----------

